# ear droop



## Abbydabbydoo (Aug 15, 2011)

My rabbit, has large black errect ears. We've noticed the last few days that one of them has been drooping. If we touch her ear, she doesnt seem to even notice so I dont think she's in pain. We cant feel anything or see anything. We will be taking her to the vets this week but just wondering if anyone else has had this problem?

She hasnt been shaking her head or touching the ear, she doesnt even seem to notice.

She had a very bad case of mites last year when we found her so we're sure that's not the problem.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 15, 2011)

She might be having some discomfort somewhere in that area. Even a dental issue can cause ears to flop/droop. Have you felt around her whole face, jaw and neck to see if you can feel any type of swelling or lumps? Have her eating habits changed at all? I would give her a FULL body massage/check to see if can feel anything external until you go see the vet.


----------



## Abbydabbydoo (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing has changed at all. We have felt around her whole face, neck, head area and feel nothing at all. She doesnt move or wince if we touch it. We have not seen her shake her head or scartch the area.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like a mystery droop. Maybe scar tissue developing from the ear mites if she had a bad enough case of them?? I can't hink of anything else.

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

I know it sounds weird, but have you tried sniffing her ear? When my bunny had infection in her ear, I could smell it.


----------



## Abbydabbydoo (Aug 15, 2011)

It doesnt sound weird at all but I will smell her ear when I get home and give a close inspection....I appreiate the ideas.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 16, 2011)

Has it been really warm where you live? I had 3 of my baby rabbits start carrying one ear drooped when we had our bad heatwave, and it was just the heat.


----------



## Abbydabbydoo (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not sure what it was but when I got home last night, she came down the stairs to greet me and both her ears were errect. I was so happy!!!. It was fine the entire night. I guess it was just one of those things. Thanks for all of your replies.


----------

